# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ.

## سميرسليم بن المختار

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

في اكثر الاحيان اتهام النفس ثمرته جليلة حيث يحاسب المرء نفسه يجد اخطاء و زلات بل و حتى موبقات فيتوب و يصلح و يبين....و يرتاح الخلق منه.....

و من بينها........

........هل انت فظا غليظ القلب ?

*
*قال الله تعالى : فَبِمَا  رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ...الايات (159). سورة ال عمران
*
قال الامام بن العثيمين رحمه الله :

الفظ: الجافي الشديد القول.

 غليظ القلب: القاسي القلب الذي لا يلين قلبه لأي سبب من الأسباب.
*
**و من فوائد الآية الكريمة:

ـ بيان مضار الفظاظة والغلظة،  وأن من أعظم مضارها نفور الناس عن الإنسان إذا كان فظاً غليظ القلب؛ لقوله  تعالى لرسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: { {وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ لاَنْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ} }. هذا مع أنهم يرجون من قربهم من  الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما يرجون، فكيف إذا كان الإنسان لا يرجى منه ما  يرجى من الرسول إذا كان فظاً غليظ القلب؟ فالظاهر أنه لا يكفي أن ينفضوا  من حوله، فربما رموه بالحجارة؛ لأن الصحابة يرجون من الرسول الخير بقربهم  منه، فإذا قدّر أنه غليظ القلب ينفضون من حوله فمن سواه من باب أولى.

  ـ الإشارة إلى أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يستعمل مع الناس كل ما يجلبهم إليه،  ووجهه: أن الله جعل الفظاظة والغلظة سبباً للتنفير على سبيل الذم لا على  سبيل المدح، فينبغي للإنسان أن يستعمل في معاملة الناس كل ما يقربهم إليه  بشرط ألا يضيع شيئاً من الواجبات.

  ـ أن الإنسان قد يعذر في  الابتعاد عن أهل الخير إذا كانوا جفاة غلاظ القلوب؛ لقوله تعالى: {  {لاَنْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ} } ويعني بهم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، ويعني  بالمنفض عنه، الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، فإذا كان الصحابة لا يلامون على  الانفضاض عن الرسول إذا كان فظاً غليظاً فما بالك بمَنْ دونه بمراحل،  فلهذا إذا كان الإنسان فظاً غليظاً ولم ير الناس حوله فلا يلومن إلا نفسه،  ونحن نرى الآن أن الإنسان ربما يكون كافراً فإذا كان يعامل الناس باللين  والرفق والبشاشة والسماحة ربما يفضلونه على مسلم فظ غليظ القلب.*

*شكر الله لكم قرائتكم الموضوع*

----------

